# 2015 Rogue sat radio popping noise



## brsexton (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello. My wife and I purchased a new 2015 Rogue last week. Just yesterday, the radio starts making the popping noise ONLY when playing anything on the Satellite radio. This car has the nav unit, but we haven't heard this noise on any other source such as FM. I have had satellite radio for many years in our car, and have never heard the pop or static sound we are now experiencing in this vehicle. I'm just curious if anyone else has had this issue? 

I am beginning to get a bit disappointed in this car already. Right after the paper work was done and it was cleaned up, I noticed a paint defect on the drivers side windshield pillar. It now has to go to a body shop to get that fixed. It also has an engine vibration that we didn't notice until a couple of days later. Luckily, I just read a post on here regarding the vibration and apparently there is a TSB for that. Now, the radio is acting up. We are not off to the best start with one week in and 300 miles.


----------



## wade657 (Aug 13, 2015)

Did you try to fix the vibration with the TSB?

I got my 2015 Rogue last week. Now I feel some vibration on accelerate pad when the rotation speed around 2000 rpm.

Have you ever feel it?


----------

